# Technicolour LUCY!



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Next step was blow drying and VOILA!


She didn't turn out as bright as I'd hoped, but I'm not sure how much longer I would have asked her to be patient, she was honestly shockingly good with the whole process. I'm guessing that if I do it again once she fades a bit, it may end up a bit brighter. Who knows though, I may let her fade right out and then go with the next colour scheme!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Love it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I like it !!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She reminds me of a 'My Pretty Pony'.....she's ready for Halloween! Love her bracelets!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Love it Kruz takes a hour and half to get solid colour but he loves it and is supper good about being coloured not so for brushing


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love how you showed us the process; that was cool!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks adorable. Love the pastel colours.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the comments guys! They are really fun to read! 

If you asked me 2 years ago if I'd ever consider dyeing a dog I would have laughed... Heck, even if you'd ask if I'd put a dog in a conti I would have vehemently denied! Shocking how tastes can change...

I think once I'm bored with this we'll move on to a modified Miami with a blended topknot and ears. This poodle hadd better live a loooooooong time with all the styles I'd like to try! Lol! 

Rebecca


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

It absolutely lovely!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

The reason she didn't take as bright is product (cond based dye) and prep of coat. At least you used a safe product as manic panic is safe for dogs (not every "non toxic" human product is) and your not stuck with the color for a year. I have had good success with mp in past. New product out is critter color by Warren London.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I prepped following any instructions I could find?... I had a lot of trouble finding step by step instructions from experienced people. Seems there are a lot of people wanting to keep their experience to themselves? Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places?... Any tips?

I did see some people recommending bleaching out the coat first. For me, the brightness of colour isn't THAT important. I don't want to destroy the coat (after all I'm the one brushing it for hours and Lucy has to enjoy it, tangles and matts would destroy the bonding experience I'm sure). I do indeed like that manic panic is actually like a conditioner though 

I'm curious to see how many baths this colour will last through and if it will bleed much on carpet/furniture when she comes in with wet feet. 

Anyway, thanks for the comment! Can you recommend any instructional sites or videos?

Rebecca


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I just love Lucy's colors. She looks great!! Poodles are truly versatile. Hair doo's and color. Again, LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

She's so cute! Love it :0)

I think the longer you leave it the bolder the color will turn out. I haven't used it before but I've read that most people leave it in at least an hour. 

From every good pet website they say do not use bleach on your dog. It's really bad for them. People do it anyways ....

I think we are going to have to get more poodles to play with all the hair styles :aetsch:


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Well, I prepped following any instructions I could find?... I had a lot of trouble finding step by step instructions from experienced people. Seems there are a lot of people wanting to keep their experience to themselves? Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places?... Any tips?
> 
> I did see some people recommending bleaching out the coat first. For me, the brightness of colour isn't THAT important. I don't want to destroy the coat (after all I'm the one brushing it for hours and Lucy has to enjoy it, tangles and matts would destroy the bonding experience I'm sure). I do indeed like that manic panic is actually like a conditioner though
> 
> ...


A lot of groomers like me have spent years and lots of money learning how to do it properly and safely. I will tell you the wwe.Thenapcg.Com has been the most helpful. Do not ever bleach your dog it isn't safe no matter what some people like to say. All dyes are not safe either. If want to use cond based dye use either amplified manic panic or top performance or queen of color or critter color. Prep with clarify shampoo (no cond) allow to soak. Dry thoroughly before applying dye. You can warm dye slightly. Wrap and allow to set. Rinse with as cool of water as can. Results rinse by show seasons help seal cuticle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

ItzaClip said:


> A lot of groomers like me have spent years and lots of money learning how to do it properly and safely. I will tell you the wwe.Thenapcg.Com has been the most helpful. Do not ever bleach your dog it isn't safe no matter what some people like to say. All dyes are not safe either. If want to use cond based dye use either amplified manic panic or top performance or queen of color or critter color. Prep with clarify shampoo (no cond) allow to soak. Dry thoroughly before applying dye. You can warm dye slightly. Wrap and allow to set. Rinse with as cool of water as can. Results rinse by show seasons help seal cuticle.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the advice, i have been to that National Association of Professional Creative Groomers (The NAPCG) and it looked to me like I wouldn't be eligable for membership due to the fact that I'm just a single person who wants to groom, not start a business etc. Do you think I should still try to become a member? 

I did do the extra long baths with shampoo only, but perhaps i should look into a clarifying shampoo. Do you have any suggestions of brands and where to get them? In the end I think lucy's colour did turn out as bright as I wanted, but I think I should maybe have chosen a different tone of pink, I chose the "cotton candy" and almost everyone who has commented on her colour says the pink looks just like "cotton candy"! lol!  

What did your last sentence mean... "Results rinse by show seasons help seal cuticle." Is this referring to a name brand rinse or something or?! Confused?!?! 

THANKS A MILLION! 

Rebecca


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

She looks so adorable in her colorful coat! I would love to try something on my girls, but I don't think you can do anything with a silver coat.

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

You sure can! Blue and purple look great on silver poodles!! 

Rebecca


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> You sure can! Blue and purple look great on silver poodles!!
> 
> Rebecca


Serious?? Oh, oh the girls might get a "makeover"!!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> What did your last sentence mean... "Results rinse by show seasons help seal cuticle." Is this referring to a name brand rinse or something or?! Confused?!?!
> 
> THANKS A MILLION!
> 
> Rebecca


The brand name show seasons makes both a clarify shampoo, and a rinse product called results rinse. To seal the cuticle refers to how the product helps to smooth down the cuticles on the hair shaft thus holding onto color longer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She turned out great! It also makes me think of my little pony. Thank you for the step by step and ItzaClip thank you for all the great info.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Looks so pretty! And very trendy with an ombre look


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Mel said:


> She's so cute! Love it :0)
> 
> I think the longer you leave it the bolder the color will turn out. I haven't used it before but I've read that most people leave it in at least an hour :aetsch:



Actually hair can only absorb so much and usually 15 -20 minutes is Max. Because it's not an oxidizing dye that breaks down the cuticle in order for the color to penetrate, you don't need time for any chemical process. (oxidizing dye is toxic)
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Now that's some cool info! So with the manic panic it should make no difference if it's on half an hour or one hour?

Rebecca


----------



## AngieW (Sep 21, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## snow poodle (Jul 7, 2012)

Super cute 
I want a white poodle so I can play too


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Really artistic. I actually prefer the slightly muted tones there. She's very tolerant. 

I _knew_ there was a reason I got a white Poodle when I wanted a brown one. LOL. Maybe I'll get brave one day and turn Matisse's hair into something interesting. 

Loved the pictures and how you showed us the step by step. Great fun!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Now that's some cool info! So with the manic panic it should make no difference if it's on half an hour or one hour?
> 
> Rebecca


Correct. Though in past I have let my golden's tail sit for hour wrapped cause I was busy grooming. I just refreshed it yesterday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I did some more colour. She's in need of a true groom and tidy up, and the pics I took were in between brushings, but oh well, you'll get the idea! I like the less busy colour this time. 

I used the advice on here and what do you know, the colour did take pretty much the same amount, even without the long setting time!  I have a question about the colour absorbing though. It was mentioned earlier that the hair can only absorb so much colour, would I be able to get it to absorb more if I coloured, bathed once a few weeks later, then coloured again over top? 

I have a devil of a time with the cotton candy pink. I go through SO much and it barely sets in. The blue and purple LOVE her coat though! 

Oh and her ears are getting scraggly, as I've stopped banding them and am trying to leave them down. Dirty hair breaks off as we all know  











Rebecca


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Almost what Sandy looks like right now without the color. Next you gotta try all pink :0). I've been letting Sandy's face grow back out while it's cold and I haven't shaved her 'conti'. I still have hearts and I'm not sure if I'm going to redo them, start over or just go with a different hairstyle.

I wished Sandy had a cream face like your girl does. Sandy has reddish hair around her nose..hopefully it will go cream eventually. The red hair makes it look like stains but it's not. Still fuzzy grimlin face is kinda adorable. Since kids have school off tomorrow I think I'm going to make it bath day.

Last time she had a fuzzy face..in the fall I think. I really need to take more pictures.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol, well Lucy isn't quite "fuzzy faced". She is shaved except for the donut moustache . I do plan on doing a full out fuzzy face someday though. I guess judging by how long it took to grow her 'stache it'll take me at least 4 good months to get a decent fluffier look...

I envy Sandy's black nose for sure, but I'm just glad I don't seem to have to deal with any drippy eyes. That was my biggest fear when it came to deciding toy poodle or mini.

Rebecca


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh I see. Yeah Sandy wasn't shaved just scissored. I think might go for a bigger donut this time around until I decide To trim/shave the conti. It really gives her a funny face. :aetsch: 
I haven't had to deal with the drippy eyes either..thank goodness. :adore:

Do you still have her in obedience classes? I was going to sign up for basic ( we haven't even taken that yet:ahhhhh but class was full so maybe in February.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Refreshed the colour. I was disappointed in how little the Manic Panic Cotton Candy pink would set in her topknot so decided to try the other most popular "pet safe" semi permanent conditioning dye. We went with Punky Colour Flamingo. I think it turned out a bit bright for my taste, but bet I'll love it once it fades out a bit 

Of course my daughter went with matching colours again 







Rebecca


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I know, I know, you've all seen pictures before, but i took some more. Figured that instead of cluttering up the forum and to keep them organized and in one place for me I'd post them all on here.  Not sure why, but she's got a bit of tear gunk today... Oh well...













I guess in about a month and half it may be time to go for that blended top knot Miami... It'll be strange to see her with no jacket that's for sure! I wish that clipper blade guards worked better on the super fine apricot hair. I think the #3 blade may even be a bit short as i KNOW I'm gonna get even more "cruelty" comments when people see how lean she is. Can't win for losin'  

Thanks for lookin'

Rebecca


----------

